# Drain Repair



## Chandog (Nov 22, 2010)

Here's a repair I did on the third floor of an apartment building. ABS lav drain broke off of cast tee. Lav faucet had been dripping and ceiling below fell out. Had to pull toilet to access pipes in wall. Pipe going up is 3" ABS vent pipe. Coupling on lav drain is slip/repair coupling with multi purpose glue. Tried to use a 3" repair coupling on the vent pipe at the same time but the multipurpose set too fast to do two slip joints.


----------



## Chandog (Nov 22, 2010)

ok those pics need to rotate 90 degrees to the right. not sure why that happened.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Chandog said:


> ok those pics need to rotate 90 degrees to the right. not sure why that happened.



That's what I tell the inspector too every time I put a san tee on it's back...


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Couldn't you have just taken the old threads out of the tee and screwed in a new MIP? or was the tap tee shot too? 
We're not alowed to use a fernco for plastic to plastic above ground here. would have had to use a mission


----------



## Chandog (Nov 22, 2010)

Rando said:


> Couldn't you have just taken the old threads out of the tee and screwed in a new MIP? or was the tap tee shot too?
> We're not alowed to use a fernco for plastic to plastic above ground here. would have had to use a mission


I suppose I could have. I don't like doing that though on old cast iron if I can help it. No real reason. Just don't like to do it.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Heat it up. Peel it out. Chase it. Done. But that's me. Either way it's finished.:thumbsup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Clean repair but is that an approved transition from ABS to PVC?


----------



## Chandog (Nov 22, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Clean repair but is that an approved transition from ABS to PVC?


Yes. I used multi purpose glue which is ideal for abs to pvc transitions. IMO its better than a mission band. Never had any leaks.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Clean repair but is that an approved transition from ABS to PVC?


Can use the ss sheild band for transition


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Chandog said:


> Yes. I used multi purpose glue which is ideal for abs to pvc transitions. IMO its better than a mission band. Never had any leaks.


There is a lot of so-called "universal" solvent cement on the market and the labels often list ABS and PVC but the IPC says no.

IPC 2009 705.2.2 - Commentary
If the universal cement conforms to ASTM D 2235 or CSA B181.1 it can be used on an all ABS joint but not to join ABS to PVC. The ASTM and CSA numbers for PVC are different.

IPC 2009 705.19 - Joints Between Different Materials.
Joints between different piping materials shall be made with a mechanical joint of the compression or mechanical-sealing type...
...such joints shall have an elastomeric seal...

Maybe the code in your area is different. Here we would not get by with it.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Chandog said:


> Yes. I used multi purpose glue which is ideal for abs to pvc transitions. IMO its better than a mission band. Never had any leaks.


 :no:

Does not have a standard. 

Red tag.

Cut it out and re do it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Don't feel bad. The PZ has more inspectors than NYC and more red tags than Chicago. :whistling2:


----------



## Chandog (Nov 22, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> IPC 2009 705.19 - Joints Between Different Materials.
> Joints between different piping materials shall be made with a mechanical joint of the compression or mechanical-sealing type...
> ...such joints shall have an elastomeric seal...
> .


So basically the code is saying I should have used a fernco or mission coupling? That's how I interpret it. 

I still feel a glue joint is a better connection. 

I did just check the can and it says "Check with local building/plumbing codes for acceptability of All Purpose Solvent Cement" :whistling2:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Chandog said:


> So basically the code is saying I should have used a fernco or mission coupling? That's how I interpret it.
> 
> I still feel a glue joint is a better connection.
> 
> I did just check the can and it says "Check with local building/plumbing codes for acceptability of All Purpose Solvent Cement" :whistling2:


If u said glued joint is a better connection, why did the male adt break and came apart on this job?? How many no hubs are out there doing the job??


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks good to me, but why introduce PVC to the equation , why not just stay with abs ?


----------



## Chandog (Nov 22, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Don't feel bad. The PZ has more inspectors than NYC and more red tags than Chicago. :whistling2:


I expected this would happen. Thats why I posted the pics. Constructive criticism is how we all learn. Only been plumbing 5-1/2 years and most of that has been service work. Another 5-1/2 and I think I'll have it down!


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

Chandog said:


> Here's a repair I did on the third floor of an apartment building. ABS lav drain broke off of cast tee. Lav faucet had been dripping and ceiling below fell out. Had to pull toilet to access pipes in wall. Pipe going up is 3" ABS vent pipe. Coupling on lav drain is slip/repair coupling with multi purpose glue. Tried to use a 3" repair coupling on the vent pipe at the same time but the multipurpose set too fast to do two slip joints.


It's been 1.5 hrs, and nobody has mentioned the "homemade" hammer arrestor yet...

You guys are slipping... 

Nice chunk of money left on the table.


----------



## Chandog (Nov 22, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> If u said glued joint is a better connection, why did the male adt break and came apart on this job?? How many no hubs are out there doing the job??


the fitting broke. the glue joint didn't fail.


----------



## Chandog (Nov 22, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Looks good to me, but why introduce PVC to the equation , why not just stay with abs ?


That's how our company does it. I don't think you can even buy ABS around here anymore.


----------



## Chandog (Nov 22, 2010)

mightypipe said:


> It's been 1.5 hrs, and nobody has mentioned the "homemade" hammer arrestor yet...
> 
> You guys are slipping...
> 
> Nice chunk of money left on the table.



You have no idea how much money was left on the table here. Place was a dump. Apartments have a maintenance guy but this was over his head. 

In that bathroom alone, the toilet flange was broken, shut off valve was leaking, faucet was leaking, and toilet was running. Property manager didn't want me to fix any of it. I charged about $1000 for that repair so maybe I had already blown his budget.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

mightypipe said:


> It's been 1.5 hrs, and nobody has mentioned the "homemade" hammer arrestor yet...
> 
> You guys are slipping...
> 
> Nice chunk of money left on the table.


Hey... I WAS gonna say something about the useless air chamber.. didn't want to derail this thread by a boiler and folding ruler guy.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I would have done it nearly the same. Other than I wouldn't use the transition glue or the fernco. They would both be no hub.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

The transition still fails. An abs no-hub "adapter" and a pvc no hub "adapter" would have to be used,THEN, the no hub coupling.


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

PLUMB TIME said:


> The transition still fails. An abs no-hub "adapter" and a pvc no hub "adapter" would have to be used,THEN, the no hub coupling.


Huh?


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

mightypipe said:


> Huh?




...


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

IL. would require a glued no-hub adapter to the pvc and one to the abs, then they could be joined with the no-hub coupling.

Looks like a soil pipe adapter but is used with a no-hub coupling.Supposed to prevent the pipe from slipping out of the coupling.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

89plumbum said:


> ...


Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PLUMB TIME said:


> IL. would require a glued no-hub adapter to the pvc and one to the abs, then they could be joined with the no-hub coupling.
> 
> Looks like a soil pipe adapter but is used with a no-hub coupling.Supposed to prevent the pipe from slipping out of the coupling.


I never seen that at any of the supply houses here.. what about those no hub cast iron without 'hub'??? I've seen them came apart..


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Chandog said:


> So basically the code is saying I should have used a fernco or mission coupling? That's how I interpret it.
> 
> I still feel a glue joint is a better connection.
> 
> I did just check the can and it says "Check with local building/plumbing codes for acceptability of All Purpose Solvent Cement" :whistling2:


Jeez, ain't you going to get all huffy and get your back up against the wall?:laughing: they love that stuff around here. 

My hats off to you. 

I did the same type of transition years ago, with the green transition cement. I had to cut it out. No cement is approved for interior dissimilar plastic. 

We use pro flex, or mission, or fernco with a sheer band.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> I never seen that at any of the supply houses here.. what about those no hub cast iron without 'hub'??? I've seen them came apart..


 
They have them at meyer. Dupage county requires them, believe me I know.I had never even heard of them. TPI loves there reinspection fees.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PLUMB TIME said:


> They have them at meyer. Dupage county requires them, believe me I know.I had never even heard of them. TPI loves there reinspection fees.


TPI are the biggest azz here... I had 9 codes vioaltions reversed by the state against them... and they won't show up when I'm there and when they do, they won't show me their plumbing liensce..


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

sorry for the drift..............


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PLUMB TIME said:


> sorry for the drift..............


No problem... just feeling dischorded that Dupage county hiring a private inspection company from Kane county and milking us during the process..and THEY don t know all the plumbing codes.


----------



## officialvin (Jun 11, 2010)

Fernco and transition glue would fail here


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

PLUMB TIME said:


> IL. would require a glued no-hub adapter to the pvc and one to the abs, then they could be joined with the no-hub coupling.
> 
> Looks like a soil pipe adapter but is used with a no-hub coupling.Supposed to prevent the pipe from slipping out of the coupling.


Interesting... Had no idea that even existed.


----------



## cincy plumber (Jun 14, 2009)

Pro flex is okay here,I have seen ABS on homes with wheels but not in any supply house. I do not think it allowed here.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Basically if I have to do a repair. Even if its not being inspected I want to make sure that it would pass inspection. No sense doin g a job unless your doing it right.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*That's funny right there!*



MarkToo said:


> That's what I tell the inspector too every time I put a san tee on it's back...


Made me laugh out loud so hard it woke up my wifie from her nap!


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)




----------

